# Collet for Stanley router



## pequelar (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi everyone!!! I'm new in this forum. I bougth an old Stanley Router (aluminum case and base) but its 1/4" collet is broken. The router's model is M1-A. Could some of you tell me how to find that collet? I will appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello N/a
As you can see, it is hard to respond to N/a. Please add your name and where your from to improve response. It helps us to help you more. Likely that it will be hard to replace the collet,You may try to fine one on E-bay for parts. Hope that helps you.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums pequelar.


----------



## joejoan1 (Aug 13, 2009)

You must know the router base number; 82900 & 82901 are the same. base 82902 is a different size.


----------



## Barry the Builder (Dec 19, 2008)

For the router collet, look in this thread. Maybe the collet is the same, they look very similar. 

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/15458-stanley-router-parts.html


----------



## pequelar (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi, Joe:
The base Model is GA-170 A. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## pequelar (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi, Howard:
Sorry for my late update about my first name. This is Fernando.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thank you. It will help us to remember you a little better. Welcome to the forum, Fernando
.


----------

